# My Drake Outlaw



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> More to come,they speak for themselves. 2019 Drake Boatworks Outlaw. THE ONLY SIDE CONSOLE.....
> View attachment 96180
> View attachment 96182
> View attachment 96184
> ...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Barelygettinby (Dec 10, 2015)

Charles - That is a work of art. Love the set up. Great color and Livorski controls. Absolutely top shelf. Now get out and slime it!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Barelygettinby said:


> Charles - That is a work of art. Love the set up. Great color and Livorski controls. Absolutely top shelf. Now get out and slime it!


Thank you, my son built the grab bar and the poling platform using same carbon fiber base as poling


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

That is a beautiful skiff!!!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

What color combo is that?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> What color combo is that?


Kingston grey and ice blue


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

He built the poling platform?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice. Beautiful skiff like that deserves professional photos before posting here just to rub it in a little more. And a new cooler not scratched up!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Tigweld said:


> He built the poling platform?


No casting platform with carbon fiber base from poling platform. Exquisite welding.he will be building new poling platform next month to allow more back room on aft platform.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice. Beautiful skiff like that deserves professional photos before posting here just to rub it in a little more. And a new cooler not scratched up!


Send me a cooler and go on Drake boatworks Instagram for you pro picture by Bre.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Send me a cooler and go on Drake boatworks Instagram for you pro picture by Bre.


New cooler


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Just razzin you. I don’t need a pro pic. We can’t just worship you because you bought one. We like to stir it up a little around here. I’ve liked those skiffs since they hit the market.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Thank you, my son built the grab bar and the poling platform using same carbon fiber base as poling


Sorry casting platform platform, poling platform will be redone next month to allow more room on rear platform.


Capnredfish said:


> Just razzin you. I don’t need a pro pic. We can’t just worship you because you bought one. We like to stir it up a little around here. I’ve liked those skiffs since they hit the market.


I know all in fun that's how it should be,but it would be cool if you sent me a new cooler...in grey!haha


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I could recommend an Igloo Mission 50


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think i saw this at the Tailer's Ball. Beautiful skiff.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I think i saw this at the Tailer's Ball. Beautiful skiff.


Yes sir you did


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pretty skiff. Enjoy it!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Charles Hadley said:


> Yes sir you did


i did too , it was badass up close


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Your son did an awesome job on the casting platform. Welds are awesome. cant wait to see the new poling platform. Who makes that shotgun it has awesome scroll work as well.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

WatermanGB said:


> Your son did an awesome job on the casting platform. Welds are awesome. cant wait to see the new poling platform. Who makes that shotgun it has awesome scroll work as well.


Beretta diamond pigeon eell 28 guage , early model.Thanks ,sons business is @904darkwatercustoms in nocatee fl.


----------



## tdlredbud (Jan 13, 2016)

Beautiful skiff. Love the controls.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

tdlredbud said:


> Beautiful skiff. Love the controls.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you, the tilt/trim switch and jackplate switch are on inside of the taller throttle lever and canceled be worked simultaneously by thumb. It's nice to be idling and just bump in and out of gear while someone is on bow fishing, waiting for my allowance to order new 24 volt rhodan.Pre wire Is done already. Current around here in intracoastal is heavy.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Charles Hadley said:


> Thank you, the tilt/trim switch and jackplate switch are on inside of the taller throttle lever and canceled be worked simultaneously by thumb. It's nice to be idling and just bump in and out of gear while someone is on bow fishing, waiting for my allowance to order new 24 volt rhodan.Pre wire Is done already. Current around here in intracoastal is heavy.


Sorry can be worked,not canceled.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks to all of you and kind words. I wanted something different, I am extremely happy with finished product of builder and the build process. Got lucky ,wasn't shure about all my color decisions but stuck with them till the and and glad I did.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

How did your son do the carbon fiber base. Did he lay it up and form it or order a piece to the exact size?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

WatermanGB said:


> How did your son do the carbon fiber base. Did he lay it up and form it or order a piece to the exact size?


Got it from Drake ,same exact piece they make for all their poling platforms. Love the way he made the ring one piece instead of 2.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Going to look at one. I want a flat side console. Getting a quote.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

That's what I wanted at first but decided this was a better route for me for seeing guage and electronics. He didn't want to do flat console,I think Wilds didn't want it look like a hells bay.did he agree to it?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

HBFanatic said:


> Going to look at one. I want a flat side console. Getting a quote.


I live in St. Augustine if you want a ride sometime.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Charles Hadley said:


> That's what I wanted at first but decided this was a better route for me for seeing guage and electronics. He didn't want to do flat console,I think Wilds didn't want it look like a hells bay.did he agree to it?


Yes


----------

